# What influences your decision to buy a book? Is it about the author?



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Sisters in Crime (a national writers' organization) conducted a survey of mystery readers, and a summary of the results says: *"Knowing and liking the author" is the mystery book buyer's key influence*. Other factors include recommendations from friends and family, in-store displays, book cover design, connection to a mystery series and price.

This finding surprised me, and I wonder if it holds true across other genres besides mysteries. What is your key influence in buying a book? What else comes into play in that decision?

L.J.
The Suicide Effect ($.99)


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I tend to go down book trails - for example, I've been reading late nineteenth century writers - I started with Charles Dickens' Christmas Carol, read his Three Ghost Stories, moved on to Jekyll and Hyde and these seemed to connect to Frankenstein, Dracula etc. Not sure where my trail will lead me yet - I might move on to a modern working of Dracula - and before I know it I will be in vampire romance territory! On the other hand, I may stay in the nineteeth century and switch to Sir Walter Scott's Ivanhoe and follow the trail to historical romance. That's the fun of it - I never know where my reading will lead, but it does seem to have its own momentum.


----------



## JMelzer (Mar 21, 2010)

I used to go by author (would buy anything Stephen King no matter how bad it was), but as I get more and more into indie territory, I reply on the recommendations of friends, sampling, and maybe a review or two. Plus, if it has a solid description that isn't full of cheese, that increases the chances that I'll check it out, too.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

(sorry off topic here) James Melzer, your last book cover in your siggy is illegible...

What influences my decision to buy a book? #1 covers. #2 yep, authors, mainly how they comport themselves here on KB as I have only been buying books from wuthors here on these boards for the last 6 months or more (not counting Amazon Freebies that I get for the other 8 people on my account.)


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

If I've read and liked an author then yeah, I'm more likely to read more of their books. Doesn't that kind of go without saying? Why wouldn't I be interested in reading more from an author I know I like?

But that doesn't mean I won't read a book from an author new to me, I love exploring new authors. If the genre is right for me, the description sounds good, the cover doesn't look amateurish, and especially if it gets good reviews/ratings I will download the sample (that's not to say I won't check it out if there's no reviews though). If the sample is good, I buy it. 

I'd also like to mention that I will often dismiss a book completely if I see the only reviewers have reviewed only that author/book... I find that highly suspicious.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I tend to buy according to subject matter first, author second, recommendations by people I trust third.

I am not interested in 90% of genre-books -- mystery, romance, sci-fi, paranormal, etc. -- for the simple  reason that, while there are some very good books within those genres, there are a lot more really bad ones. I find that in the literary fiction category there is more variety.

Sisters In Crime makes good recommendations much of the time. I don't write a lot of crime fiction but I've gotten good feedback from some of the "Sisters" on some of my stuff.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I wanted to clarify: The survey indicated that the primary decision (for mystery readers) was based on if they "knew and liked" the author, meaning they had met the author personally or knew them online and enjoyed them as a person. So the primary influence was not the author's writing style or previous books. That was why the finding surprised me. But then again, the mystery community has many listservs and networking sites and is fairly close knit. I wondered if personal affection for the author was important in other genre communities. 
L.J.


----------



## johnmedler (Feb 1, 2011)

I like anything involving some lost artifact of history being found (I guess I am an Indiana Jones fan at heart).  I also like anything involving terrorist attacks.  If I find the two together then I have a winner!
I also like legal thrillers because I am a lawyer.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

LJ, that is a very surprising finding to me. I've never had much interest in authors as people, and lately I've been trying to avoid knowing authors lest I discover they're not fantastic people and it ruins the books for me.

My primary influences are reviews, particularly comparisons to other books that I already like.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

That surprises me very much because it would mean that readers are very much "typecasting" themselves. Maybe it had to do with the way to poll was set up, the way the questions were posed and what the options were. Oftentimes I'll come across a poll and I think to myself that none of the possible options really covers how I feel about it. This, of course, forces you into something that may not really be what you would rather pick as an option.

I would believe for most readers it is a mix of author and subject matter that drives their purchasing decisions. If you favorite author releases a new book, yes, you'd buy it, but it doesn't preclude that on all the other days you're browsing books just to see what interests you most.

So, as I said in the beginning, maybe the poll did not accommodate such a "Mix" as an answer, in which case the result would be highly skewed and ultimately worthless.


----------



## a.m.harte (Jan 30, 2011)

josephrobertlewis said:


> I've never had much interest in authors as people, and lately I've been trying to avoid knowing authors lest I discover they're not fantastic people and it ruins the books for me.


That has happened to me several times, having a book I liked ruined by seeing the author misbehave online. Mostly I read indie authors -- I figure I might as well support my peers! -- and a large number of them are surprise finds because I run a book blog and receive review requests. Other than that, I go off of friend recommendations more than knowing a particular author (because most of the time, if I know the author, I already know whether or not I like their work) or reviews on Goodreads, which tend to be more balanced.


----------



## peter darbyshire (Jan 22, 2011)

I generally buy the books of writers I know and like to support them, even though I don't always get around to reading those books. I also buy the books of writers I know and don't like if I think they're doing interesting work. In fact, that's more important to me than my feelings about them.

So the relationship counts, yes, but the book counts more.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I wanted to clarify: The survey indicated that the primary decision (for mystery readers) was based on if they "knew and liked" the author, meaning they had met the author personally or knew them online and enjoyed them as a person. So the primary influence was not the author's writing style or previous books. That was why the finding surprised me.


That surprised me too, LJ. I tend to go by recommendations of friends who like the same books as me, and review sites/blogs that also fit with my likes/dislikes. Also, once I find an author I love I tend to glom everything they've written before I move on. If I've personally met someone then I might try their book if it's in a genre I like, but not always.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

If one only read authors that they actually knew, that would be extremely limited reading.

I will follow an author whose work I have enjoyed.  A good review will send me to a book.
I love browsing bookstores (physical or digital)...a catchy title will get me to open the cover.  A humorous or colorful writing style will get me to the cash register.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I wanted to clarify: The survey indicated that the primary decision (for mystery readers) was based on if they "knew and liked" the author, meaning they had met the author personally or knew them online and enjoyed them as a person.


Are you SURE that's what the survey respondents meant by "knew and liked"? Because that's very much like the phrasing of surveys from before the internet, when it meant that they know and like the author's WORK. I've been a mystery fan for forty years, and hang out with mystery fans, and unlike SF fans, very few mystery fans get any face time with their favorite authors. Even if it were true... well, I should be selling more books than Agatha Christie....

The idea that they know and like the author's style and work goes along with other surveys I've seen -- the most important factor is always a familiar and loved author. Agatha Christie, Rex Stout. The other factor that I saw mentioned lately was that mystery readers don't like to start a series until there are about seven or eight books in the series. (Which has been awful lately, because the booksellers don't tend to keep stocking books after three or four if they haven't reached best seller status.)

Even back in the old days of the pulps, when the authors were using interchangeable pseudonyms, a quick study of the covers tells you that the author's name is an important selling point. "An Exciting New Novel by Dirk Slammer!"

But, that said, I think the lesson for writers to take away IS to let the audience get to know you -- because you need to get them to try your books before you are somebody they know and like. But really, just being a nice person does not make it easy to convert to being a favored author in this genre.

Camille


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

If there's a buzz about the book, It will stay in my head until I read it.  I also have favorite authors of course and buy everything they write, like the late Patricia Highsmith, Stephen King, Ruth Rendell, Cormac McCarthy and a few more.  Doesn't mean I'll like everything they write, but I'm rarely disappointed.

Joan


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I wanted to clarify: The survey indicated that the primary decision (for mystery readers) was based on if they "knew and liked" the author, meaning they had met the author personally or knew them online and enjoyed them as a person. So the primary influence was not the author's writing style or previous books. That was why the finding surprised me. But then again, the mystery community has many listservs and networking sites and is fairly close knit. I wondered if personal affection for the author was important in other genre communities.
> L.J.


Are you sure? Is this the survey? http://www.sistersincrime.org/associations/10614/files/ConsumerBuyingBookReport.pdf
I believe the info in question is on page 16... I don't see any clarification of what "know/like this author" means so I would still assume it means knowing OF the author or liking the author's work. Naturally, people are more likely to buy a book from an author they've heard a lot about than one they haven't so the results makes sense in that way.

It goes on to say things like "Overwhelmingly, a mystery title is purchased because people like the author and/or series." Again, because they're lumping "author and/or series" together, it sounds like they are talking about liking the author's work, not the author as a person.


----------



## Ray Rhamey author (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw in the survey that liking the author was the number one reason for all categories of fiction, not just mysteries. For me, the author is one of the two factors that can lead me to a purchase. The other is "talk" by other authors and by agents on blogs I read. Enthusiasm by one of those sources for a book or books will lead me to investigate. That's how I got into The Hunger Games, a YA series that I would not have ordinarily know about or tried. I liked it a lot, by the way.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think knowing or liking the author is important. For me, it's the background of the story (I love spoilers) and the blurb that make me want to read it. 

Upon hearing a lot of buzz, I made my friends tell me ALL about the Twilight books. I made them tell me everything. I liked the idea of the story and read them all. I hated them; the writing was terrible. After seeing a commercial for The Lovely Bones (movie), I decided to look it up. I read a blurb about it, checked out a sample and I loved it. I bought it and have enjoyed the book since. I had no idea who Stephenie Meyer or Alice Sebold were.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Details about authors don't interest me unless they are historical figures. Otherwise I look at theme and character development (while reading samples) to decide if I want to buy or read something. I don't consider reviews much past formatting, if they cover it, unless they are like New York Times Book Review, and then I only pay attention if they say it is really bad (something they rarely do). I tend to keep the author and the narrator separate in my mind, so the author, as a real person, doesn't have much influence. Unless it is a biography/ autobiography of the author, or a collection of personal letters.

I will pick a book up to look at it, or get a sample, because of the "buzz" occasionally, but I won't buy unless my own look through seems like it will interest me.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I wouldn't say I buy everything by an author because I "know them"... If I've read something they've written and enjoyed the style of their writing, it makes me much more inclined to buy something by them, regardless of genre.  I have gotten to "know" several authors here on KB, but I still sample their work.  If the style of writing bothers me, I probably won't buy it or anything else they've written.  I can't really explain what it is, but something about certain authors just clicks with me (and the rest of my fam that read on the same account).


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't keep track of authors because my list would be so long, it's not practical anymore. 
What influences me to buy an ebook is very simple. Good title, good cover and a good description. The title and cover catch my eye then the description clinches the deal. If the sample checks out, then I will buy the book.
When I haunt a brick and mortar book store, the shelves don't usually have the books out so I can see the covers. (Paperbacks) The title is what catches my eye first, then I glance at the cover, then read the back description. If I'm interested, then I will open the book to a random place and read a page, then decide if I want to spend the money for the book.
Now with buying only ebooks, I use much the same method except the cover plays a more important role and sampling is the random page read.
The name of the author matters only if I really like the book and want to read other books from that author at that moment in time.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

L.J.

Reviews. 
Word-of-Mouth.
Blogs.
Awards.
Free Sample Excerpts.

Buying a book is an investment of time as well as money. I respond to friends' comments. Really like the free samples available on Kindle.

Keep up the good work!

Paul Levine

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

sherylb said:


> I don't keep track of authors because my list would be so long, it's not practical anymore.


That's what websites like www.goodreads.com are for


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

history_lover said:


> That's what websites like www.goodreads.com are for


I absolutely love how much data I can keep track of in GoodReads... I agree with that. I also find that looking through lists that people throw together of books they enjoy that contain books I love help me find new authors. I don't look at the title of the book as much (though, LJ - I know I judged yours at first by the name, but read reviews and went for it and loved it) as the cover art. If the cover looks very amateur, I'm less likely to give it a second glance.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

A personal recommendation from a friend who has similar tastes is the main thing that puts me on to a new book or author.  Other than that positive reviews, reading about it in a newspaper or website etc. may get me to check out the Kindle sample someday etc.

Author name only matters if it's someone I've read before, if I love a book by someone I'm likely to check out their stuff in the future and dig into their past works etc.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

For me, it takes an awful lot...  I do a quick skim of the reviews but mainly it's whatever I see, read, or in the mood for.  It'e very unscientific and very random.  If there is a huge hub-ub over a book I will see what it's about (that's the reason I read the "Twilight Series", "The Passage", and awaiting in the wings are "The Hunger Games" (well, the rest of it), "Millennium Trilogy", and "A Song of Fire & Ice Series").

Ever so rarely would I pick up a book due to a friend/family recommendation.  For example my friend kept saying how "The Stand" was such an awesome book.  It took 2 years until I finally picked it up and read it.

The cover and book media is mainly what clinches me.  I periodically walk thru my local bookstores read the titles, but the covers seem to stick out more.  If the book is being made to a TV show or movie it pushes me a bit more (yes, I know how shallow that sounds).  Something about seeing the book "in action" helps me to find interesting books to read.

The other factor for me is the author.  The author is one of the biggest factors for me besides the whole plot and characters.  I don't know any author personally, but my favorite authors tend to use the social media very well.  Yes, if they do behave poorly it is a huge turn off for me, but most of the do not.  If the author uses a message board but is never on it (especially when there is a section for questions to the author), I tend to stray away as it seems that he/she does not care.  I seem to be reading a lot of series so my previous experience with the author's works also come to play as well.  I'm tired of big author collaborations unless it was like that in the beginning such as the "Agent Pendergast" novels.

Samples and freebies do help, but most of the time it's the first freebie that attracts me more.  Most of the time the samples that are provided cuts off too early or doesn't give you the full feel of the book.  If the book is a freebie, I can experience it all and figure out if I want to continue.

But like I said it's my mood mostly, then authors, covers, media, freebies and samples (usually in that order).  It's all scattered and my brain will suddenly perk up and say "here, read this".

Tris


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

The book description may pique my interest, but it's the writing that loses me or wins me over.  Must be from judging one too many writing contests.  You know what you need to know as soon as you read a page or two.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

For me, the concept is everything.  If it has a good enough hook, the author will get my money.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

There are certain authors, like Dean Koontz, whom I will pick up no matter what.

For physical books, I rely heavily on the cover. 

I've only had my Kindle since December but I've found that the my decision for e-books is strongly influenced by the reviews.


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

I would always read by author name and then by series for example I read Janet Evanovich's  - number series, but not necessarily her others - but since I got a kindle I am trying out new authors, especially of the lower priced books.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I suspect that may becoming outdated, or at least somewhat so.

Sometimes I'm influenced by the author. When George RR Martin puts out a new novel, for example, I will definitely buy it no matter what the price. But now, with the low cost of many Kindle novels, I may just pick up a book on an impulse because the blurb sounds interesting. 

With novels that are priced say below $4 -- that's the price of a cup of coffee at Starbucks. Why not?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I wanted to clarify: The survey indicated that the primary decision (for mystery readers) was based on if they "knew and liked" the author, meaning they had met the author personally or knew them online and enjoyed them as a person. So the primary influence was not the author's writing style or previous books. That was why the finding surprised me. But then again, the mystery community has many listservs and networking sites and is fairly close knit. I wondered if personal affection for the author was important in other genre communities.
> L.J.


If this is what is meant, then no, it does not apply to me. I have never met any of my favorite authors nor have I communicated with them in any way. If anything, I think I prefer _not_ knowing the author personally, so that s/he remains the anonymous person manipulating things from behind the curtain, rather than influencing how I feel about the writing by how I feel about the author as a person. Once I start reading an author I really like, it's likely I'll start learning more about him/her, but that is the inverse of what you are suggesting, I think.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll almost always check out an interesting new writer, at least via sample. There are a few authors I just love and have supported for years. I always buy their novels right away, in hardcover. Have friends I trust, and if they love a book will give it a shot. But as someone already noted, it's the writing that sells me. If I like the writing, I'll give a writer two or three shots before giving up, just in case I caught them on a so-so project. I'm a sucker for the writing itself.


----------



## Larry45 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think human nature would dictate that if you read a book you really like by a particular author, you will seek out books by that author in the future.  I read "Eyes of Prey" by John Sandford years ago, and I still read everything in the "Prey" series I can afford.  Or if I find a character I really like, such as Kay Scarpetta in Patricia Cornwell's series, I will seek out more books featuring that character.  To me, the bottom line is wanting to be as sure as I can about a book before I plunk down money for it.  I don't personally "know or like" any author, but there are a handful of authors whose work I trust enough to spend money on them.

I can already see that the Kindle will open up a whole new world to me, and I am very excited about that.  I have a list of about 20 books ready to buy, and every one of them is by an indie author I have never read before.  With those, I have nothing to go on but reviews, so that is how I will determine my purchases.  And the free samples will be a great help as well.  L.J., I have a couple of your books on my list, and I am very much looking forward to sampling your work. 

So many books, so little time...


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

In the past my reading was very author driven.  I read/bought everything published by the authors I liked.  Since getting my Kindle and coming here to this site I'm much more story driven.  I read the blurbs the authors here include with their books and check out (sometimes) a few reviews.  I find myself less interested in the 'publishing house' authors and more likely to pass them by in favor of the indie authors works.  (I'll only read the newest Nora Roberts via the library and I never even looked at the most recent Jan Karon book after I saw the eBook price.)  

Some of my decision may be due to the  outrageously high prices the publishing houses charge for their eBooks but that is not the entire reason.  My Kindle has opened a new world of authors and books - good stories - that I was not aware of before.  I'm glad for the new opportunities in my reading choices and I cheer that indie authors are getting more $$ for their books via the Kindle sales.  

I really want to thank all the indie authors that publish through Amazon.  You provide me with great reads and at reasonable prices.  Keep up the good writing and I'll keep buying your books!


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

The main influence for me would be recommendations from family or friends. The second would be if I were approached by an author that wrote the kind of books that I like to read.

Russell Brooks

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## billie hinton (Jan 30, 2011)

When browsing in bookstores (something I haven't done much of lately!) I was drawn to covers and titles first, then I would read the inside flap copy, then the first page. If none of that disappointed, I usually flipped to the middle of the book and read a page to see if the writing was still compelling. 

With Amazon, and now the Kindle, it works a little differently. The cover and title still pulls me in, but because I can get so much information at a glance, I tend to put interesting books in my shopping cart if I don't "buy it now" - so I can look further later. With the Kindle it's cover and title then free sample. Downloading the free sample onto my Kindle is much like putting books in my shopping cart is on my computer - a way to hold the ones I find interesting but that didn't result in my making an instant purchase.

It's absolutely true that with titles $2.99 and lower I will go ahead and buy sometimes just b/c I want to support the author. 

No matter how much I like an author if I don't also think I will enjoy the book (at full price, in hardcover, etc.) I don't automatically buy it. The Kindle and the lower price point has shifted that somewhat for me.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

My sister and I will tell each other about books. She once told me to skip a book she had just finished reading. Even though it was a well known author that we both had read before, she knew that book wasn't for me. Then there was a time I told her to stick with a book even if it started a little slowly. I told her she would be well rewarded in the end. She was. She loved it.

Ebooks versus book store browsing...hmm things are a bit different now. I'll check out some of the reviews of something I'm interested in. But the samples are what usually do it for me.


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis (Jan 27, 2011)

Referrals.  That was how I used to solely buy books.  My sister and I tend to love the same authors, so we'd let each other know if we just finished a good book.  Now that I've joined this community and am about to get a Kindle for my b-day, I tend to go by price and reading the sample as well as blog reviews.  So I guess my method of buying books is changing since I've been introduced to eBooks.  Since the prices of Indies are so much lower than paper copies, I'm more likely to take a risk.  That's a good thing for indie authors.  I'm sure there are many more like me.


----------



## NikkiC (Feb 18, 2011)

Recommendations from friends is number one. Second, is seeking works from my favorite authors. I'd say flipping through my Amazon recommendations has been another way I have recently, and there is the traditional way of browsing through my favorite bookstore. But I tend to have in mind something I already want versus when I had all the time in the world to walk the aisles and find something. But I'm always pleasantly surprised by this method and I doubt it will go away.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

peter darbyshire said:


> I generally buy the books of writers I know and like to support them, even though I don't always get around to reading those books.


^^ This. I have some auto-buys of people I know and want to support, but sometimes they're writing things I have zero interest in. I still buy the book to support them, but then give it away to someone I know who will appreciate it.

i'd say my book buying habits are influenced mostly by having read the author before and enjoyed his/her work. I generally find new authors by having received a free copy of their book at a writing conference or by coming across it in the bookstore or a blog and being attracted by the cover and blurb.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Book cover, title and blurb works for me.




-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Alison (Feb 19, 2011)

Combination of cover, as that's what you see first, blurb and reviews. Also helps if I've read something by the author before.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

A great cover usually catches our attention, but then we dig into the description, sometimes a sample to get a taste, check the price... Author name plays a role, but we are open to fresh blood, especially some of the Indies here on KB. Reviews do help, but we would rather be the judge in the end.


----------



## Randy Kadish (Feb 24, 2010)

The first thing that attracts me to a book is the subject. (I read mostly nonfiction.) The next thing is the reviews. Last, but not least, is the author.
Randy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Science fiction reviewer Spider	Robinson used to say that by far the most important words on the cover of the book were the first and last names of the author, and I agree wholeheartedly.

The type of plot is probably second most important. recommendations from friends can play a role, but aren't highly important for me. I have lifelong dear friends who live  just to read things that make me break out in hives just from seeing the cover. Speaking of covers  a bad cover can make me shy away from a book, but at most a good cover will just make me look slightly more closely, and usually not even that.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Guido Henkel said:


> That surprises me very much because it would mean that readers are very much "typecasting" themselves. Maybe it had to do with the way to poll was set up, the way the questions were posed and what the options were. Oftentimes I'll come across a poll and I think to myself that none of the possible options really covers how I feel about it. This, of course, forces you into something that may not really be what you would rather pick as an option.
> 
> I would believe for most readers it is a mix of author and subject matter that drives their purchasing decisions. If you favorite author releases a new book, yes, you'd buy it, but it doesn't preclude that on all the other days you're browsing books just to see what interests you most.
> 
> So, as I said in the beginning, maybe the poll did not accommodate such a "Mix" as an answer, in which case the result would be highly skewed and ultimately worthless.


I suspect it was a "self-selecting" survey since it was apparently done at a convention.

Who else would turn up except people who are interested in meeting authors?


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I wanted to clarify: The survey indicated that the primary decision (for mystery readers) was based on if they "knew and liked" the author, meaning they had met the author personally or knew them online and enjoyed them as a person. L.J.


While I know many authors, I still select my books by genre first, author second. I also tend to read everything they've written, only moving on when I run out of titles!


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Sometimes I'll find out about a book in a review and I'll be attracted to it based on the blurb. Other times, if I'm browsing a topic, the title will grab my attention. I love it when I find a new author that I enjoy. Especially if that author has other books which I can read.


----------



## Dan Holloway (Dec 18, 2010)

I love thriller/mysteries and I love literary fiction, and for both of those knowing and loving the author is the absolute number one criterion. After that it's recommendations from people whose taste I trust, be they friends or bloggers - I love http://www.farmlanebooks.co.uk for example.


----------



## Kate Hamilton (Jan 28, 2011)

"Lies, damned lies, and statistics."

Is what is true for one person true for another?

Personally, I tend to work intuitively - browsing until something jumps out at me. Then choose because I am interested in that particular subject at that particular time. Then because it's a buzz book - I want to find out why everyone else thinks it's so good. Then through personal recommendation. For example I had a lift to the airport yesterday and the conversation was about books. Now I am committed to trying out 'Crime and Punishment' by Dostoyevsky, and my son in law says he will have a go at reading 'War and Peace.'

Kate.


----------



## Gastro Detective (Feb 17, 2011)

I think "liking the writer" comes down to liking what they write, first. The narrative voice, for whatever reason, affixes a certain template of the writer in the reader's mind.

I guess that's why the first paragraph is so important.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

If I've read the author's work before and enjoyed it, then I will buy his or her next book.  Since I now purchase books mainly for my Kindle, I don't frequent the brick and mortar book stores as much, so it's got to do with how often I've run across the title, and if it's my kind of book.  The premise and the cover can lure me in. You never really know about an author.  I was a big fan of Pierre Burton's work and went to a signing many years ago at a local bookstore.  He signed my book and continued to talk with someone else, never once looking at me. I had hoped to tell him how much I enjoyed his books.  Needless to say, I never bought another of his books.

I try to remember that when doing my own signings.  It's the reader who holds your success or lack of it, in her/his hands.
Joan


----------



## robodoc (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello! I am new to this forum thanks to a link to it from one of the Amazon.com discussions. My decision to buy a book has been in the past influenced first by subject matter, second by author, and third by reviews - both positive and negative reviews.  I definitely think knowing a little about the author and having a favorable opinion of the author as a person has influenced my decision to buy books.  I recall meeting Douglas Preston at a "Poison Pen" club meeting many years ago.  At that meeting he discussed his writing career and also his dyslexia as a child which was very interesting to me.  I began reading his books at that time and for the most part I have not been disappointed.

However recently I have concluded that my criteria for book purchasing is in need of revision.  As the cost of the books of best selling and well known authors has risen, so has the quality of the books of these authors in a number of cases declined.  Perhaps this is because I am reading more and becoming more discriminating, but probably that is not the only reason.  Also the Amazon reviews, in my opinion, have become much less reliable and seem more to reflect marketing of books than quality reviews.  Also by making my first cut in my decision to buy a book the subject matter, I am limiting my opportunity to experience alternate genres that I historically would not think I would like - i.e. - I recently read a romance/fantasy novel by Diane Gabaldon and enjoyed it! Shocking but True!!

I have started downloading an reading many more books by new and independent authors and have found quite a number of excellent books.    Unfortunately, I have also encountered a large number of books by new and independent authors that I did not like and did not think were well written.  In many cases, the Amazon reviews did not help me at all in my decision to purchase these books.

I have decided to focus the next several years on independent authors partly for economic reasons and partly to support this populist movement in writing that can only benefit us all - authors and readers - in the long run.

I am really happy to have found this forum and I enjoy the civility here which is quite a contrast to many of the discussions on Amazon.com.  I noticed that many people posting to this thread are authors and I truly appreciate your linking your books for my review.  I have already purchased a couple of books from two of the authors here (LJ Sellers and JR Lewis) as a result of this thread and their posts here.  I am looking forward with great enjoyment to reading what I have purchased.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I buy based on genre first, so I read primarily mysteries/thrillers. I read a sample and if I'm hooked, I buy the book. Word of mouth/recommendation is also huge for me. It's cool to meet the author, if only to get a signed copy or, if I've read the book, to tell them I liked/loved it. Whether I like the author as a person doesn't lend much weight in my decision to buy the book - I have a good friend who is a mystery author and whose books I don't like and don't read.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Jill, that's one of the difficult things about being an author and networking with other authors in the same genre. If you really like the person and see them at conferences, it can be awkward if you don't particularly care for their work. But that's the only downside. I love the friendliness and tight knit aspect of the crime fiction community.

L.J.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

L.J. Sellers said:


> What is your key influence in buying a book? What else comes into play in that decision?


Since I purchase most of my books on Amazon, my key influence is reviews. If a book has no reviews, I almost never purchase it. That is probably wrong but it's just the way that I am. I love to read reviews and usually based on that I will then decide to read it. The reviews don't have to all be good either. Just seeing mixed feedback can make me curious too. The second key influence is price. I love a good buy and 99 cents cannot be beat.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

robodoc said:


> I have started downloading an reading many more books by new and independent authors and have found quite a number of excellent books.
> 
> I have decided to focus the next several years on independent authors partly for economic reasons and partly to support this populist movement in writing that can only benefit us all - authors and readers - in the long run.


You just summed up my feelings on the subject. I could not have said it better! I discovered all these indie authors through my kindle and it has been awesome. I also have decided to devote my reading towards indie authors to support the movement. I love how these indie authors are far more accessible and appreciative of their readers.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

coffeetx said:


> I love a good buy and 99 cents cannot be beat.


There's a lot of debate on the 99c price point. Many fear that by setting at 99c they'll be typecast as "bargain bin trash" books, the sort you read when everything else is inaccessible. It's good to see your alternative perception.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Moat people look for author which is the brand. I go for books that are recommended to me by readers I respect. Frankly, some bestselling authors go sour on me after a while. I haven't read Stephen King since Gerald's Game. Tom Clancy lost me after his second book. But I guess I'm the exception.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## bertcarson (Jan 28, 2011)

In the past, which translates, before Kindle, and before I published two eBooks, I always read everything an author I enjoyed wrote - my favorite novelists were Nevil Shute, James Lee Burke, and Robert B. Parker (Stephen King was on that list until his trash outweighed his gems).

Now, with two eBooks published I find myself reaching for advise from successful indie writers, and wonder of wonders, getting it. Those are the writers I read.


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

Normally author. Sometimes a cover can influence. Mostly the topic. I'm reading a lot more nonfiction lately and I like watching The Colbert Report and The Daily Show for recommendations.
Just read a book on deep cave diving that was riveting. Blind Descent.

http://www.amazon.com/Blind-Descent-Quest-Discover-Deepest/dp/1400067677


----------



## SpecOps (Feb 20, 2011)

Usually.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

L.J. Sellers said:


> That's one of the difficult things about being an author and networking with other authors in the same genre. If you really like the person and see them at conferences, it can be awkward if you don't particularly care for their work. But that's the only downside. I love the friendliness and tight knit aspect of the crime fiction community.
> 
> L.J.
> 
> _--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


You're right about the friendliness and the tight knit community; one of the things I enjoy the most. At conferences and events with other authors, I've only once run into a situation where I talked to someone whose work I read and didn't enjoy. When the subject of the book came up, I focused on the parts of it I did enjoy and no one got hurt .


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I've got some of my favorites that are published by the Big 6. Once upon a time, I'd get ideas for new books from the little excerpts at the back of a book - you know, "Check out Such-And-Such by new author, Jane Doe!" and they'd give you like 20 pages. I'd also check out Amazon recommendations, and if a friend suggested something, I might try it. These days, I read mostly indies or new books by old favorites. So, for indies (which I find here, on KB) I look at:

* Cover
* Is it in my genre
* Does the description sound interesting?

If the answers to the above are "yes", then I'll usually buy. That said, the hugest consideration for me is:
*Is the author polite and intelligent when posting here?*

Seriously. There are a couple of people whose posts have prompted me to check out their books, even though they aren't in my usual genre. There are a couple of others who were such an ass on these boards that I will NEVER, EVER buy anything they write, even if said book were to win them the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

When I first step foot into a bookstore, the first thing I do is check for new releases by authors I love. Then, I might check authors who have been recommended by friends, or authors I've heard about on blogs or review sites. When I'm shopping online I rely heavily upon Amazon's "Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought" feature.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

joanhallhovey said:


> I was a big fan of Pierre Burton's work and went to a signing many years ago at a local bookstore. He signed my book and continued to talk with someone else, never once looking at me.




In utter contrast I recall an encounter with Terry Pratchett years ago at a con, who despite the mile-long signing line made me feel as if I were the only person in the queue, and cordially expected. The fact that he undoubtedly did so with everyone else made it all the more memorable.

CK


----------



## Hailey Edwards (Apr 17, 2010)

I have auto-buy authors that I snap up their books as they're released. I also depend on recommendations from friends.

I love that we can send sample chapters to our Kindles now. Nothing sells a book to me faster than the author's voice. I really like getting that sample before making that $5-10 investment.


----------



## Tip Toeing (Jan 15, 2011)

After reading this thread, I realize that I have two distinct approaches to buying books.  The first is using my book list, those recommended by friends or noted after reading reviews in papers or magazines.  I might buy these online or in a quick stop to a bookstore.  The decision is made once it's on my list, the only questions are when and how I'll get it.

Then there are my "I want to read something, but I'm not sure what" purchases.  So far, I've only been able to do these in brick and mortar stores.  I walk in, and feel my way to what grabs me enough to plunk my money down. The first step is by elimination. I reject whole genres and then check out those that are left.  I will refuse to pick up a book if the cover looks too gaudy or sensationalized. (Just not my style.)  Then I look at the blurb and thumb through the book. The author matters to me only if I'm looking at nonfiction.  If I really like an author of fiction, their work is probably already on my to read book list.

I now realize that I'm not likely to find good indie writers this way unless they somehow get on my to read list.

I may want to rethink my strategy.


----------



## SashaSavage (Feb 17, 2011)

The cover is always the first thing to draw me, especially to new authors. I love a fabulous cover. Next I read the blurb on the back of the book and if it sounds intriguing then i open it and read the first pages. If I like the writing then I am sold on the books. the good thing about  Kindle is you can read a sample first. If I am dying to read more then I definitely buy it.


----------



## Whatever (Feb 21, 2011)

There are certainly authors who are almost automatic buys.  But I also try to find new authors, usually by talked with other readers.  Rarely do reviews move me to buy a book, although I sometimes buy nonfiction based on seeing the author doing an interview.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have bought many books because of something that was posted on KindleBoards,  but I have not bought a lot more books  because of somethings that were posted here.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to buy all James Patterson books as soon as they came out but now think he takes his readers for granted.

So, I've now changed to Karen Rose and her writing is just getting better and better.

But in between, I've made a conscious decision to read as many Indie authors as possible, in as many genres as possible.

I still love thrillers though. 

Mel


----------

